# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent  Некоторые правила литературного произношения (из разных источников)

## Lampada

"Каковы же правила литературного произношения, которых надо придерживаться, чтобы не выйти за рамки общепринятого, а следовательно, и общепонятного русского литературного языка? 
 Перечислим только те, которые чаще всего нарушаются.   *Произношение согласных*  
Основные законы произношения согласных — оглушение и уподобление. 
В русской речи происходит обязательное оглушение звонких согласных в конце слова. Мы произносим хле[п] — _хлеб_, са[т] — _сад_, смо[к] — _смог_, любо[ф'] — _любовь_ и т. д. Это оглушение является одним из характерных признаков русской литературной речи. 
 Нужно учесть, что согласный [г] в конце слова всегда переходит в парный ему глухой звук [к]: лё[к] — _лёг_, поро(к] — _порог_ и т. д. Произнесение в этом случае звука [х] недопустимо как диалектное: лё[х], поро[х]. 
Исключение составляет слово _бог_ — бо[х].  
Живое произношение в его прошлом и современном состоянии находит отражение в поэтической речи, в стихах, где та или другая рифма говорит о произношении соответствующих звуков. Так, например, в стихах А. С. Пушкина об оглушении звонких согласных свидетельствует наличие таких рифм, как _клад — брат,_ _раб — арап, раз — час._ Оглушение [г] в [к] подтверждается рифмами типа _Олег — век, снег — рек, друг — звук, друг — мук._ 
В положении перед гласными, сонорными согласными и [в] звук [г] произносится как звонкий взрывной согласный. Только в нескольких словах, старославянских по происхождению — бо[у]а, [у]осподи, бла[у]о, бо[у]атый и производных от них, звучит фрикативный заднеязычный согласный [у]. Причем в современном литературном произношении и в этих словах [у] вытесняется [г]. Наиболее устойчивым он является в слове [у]осподи. [Г] произносится как [х] в сочетаниях гк и гч: лё[хк']ий — _легкий_, ле[хк]о — _легко_.  
В сочетаниях звонкого и глухого согласных (так же, как и глухого и звонкого) первый из них уподобляется второму. Если первый из них звонкий, а второй — глухой, происходит оглушение первого звука: ло[ш]ка — _ложка_, про[п]ка — _пробка_. 
Если первый — глухой, а второй — звонкий, происходит озвончение первого звука: [з]доба — _сдоба_, [з]губить — _сгубить_.  
Перед согласными [л], [м], [н], [р], не имеющими парных глухих, и перед [в] уподобления не происходит. Слова произносятся так, как пишутся: све[тл]о, [шв]ырять.
 Уподобление происходит и при сочетании согласных. Например: сочетания сил и зш произносятся как долгий твердый согласный [ш]: ни[ш]ий — _низший_, вы[ш]ий — _высший_, ра[ш]уметься — _расшуметься_. 
Сочетание сж и зле произносятся как двойной твердый [ж]: ра[ж]ать —_разжать_, [ж]изнью — _с жизнью_, _сжарить_ — [ж]арить.  
Сочетания зж и жж внутри корня произносятся как долгий мягкий звук [ж']. В настоящее время вместо долгого мягкого [ж'] все шире употребляется долгий твердый звук [ж]: по[ж']и и по[ж]е — _позже_, дро[ж']и и дро[ж]и — _дрожжи_.  
Сочетание _сч_ произносится как долгий мягкий звук [ш'], так же, как звук, передаваемый на письме буквой щ: [ш']ас-тье — счастье, [ш']ет — счет.  
Сочетание _зч_ (на стыке корня и суффикса) произносится как долгий мягкий звук [ш']: прика[ш']ик — _приказчик_, обра[ш']ик» — _образчик_.  
Сочетания _тч_ и _дч_ произносятся как долгий звук [ч']: докла[ч']ик — _докладчик_, ле[ч']ик — _летчик_.  
Сочетания _тц_ и _дц_ произносятся как долгий звук [ц]: два[ц]ать — _двадцать_, золо[ц]е — _золотце_. 
 В сочетаниях _стн, здн, ста_ согласные звуки [т] и [д] выпадают: преле[сн]ый — _прелестный_, по[зн]о — _поздно_, че[сн]ый — _честный_, уча[сл]ивый — _участливый_.  
Сочетания _дс_ и _тс_ на стыке корня и суффикса произносятся как [ц]: горо[ц]кой — _городской_, све[ц]кий — _светский_.  
Сочетание _тс_ на стыке окончания 3 лица глаголов с частицей -_ся_ произносится как долгий [ц]: катя[цъ] — _катятся_, бере[цъ] — _берётся._  
Так же произносится группа _-ться_ (на стыке окончания неопределенного наклонения и частицы _-ся_): учи[цъ] — _учиться_.  
Следует обратить внимание на сочетание _чн_, так как при его произношении нередко допускаются ошибки. В произношении слов с этим сочетанием наблюдается колебание, что связано с изменением правил старого московского произношения. По нормам современного русского литературного языка сочетание _чн_ обычно так и произносится [чн], особенно это относится к словам книжного происхождения (_алчный, беспечный_), а также к словам, появившимся в недавнем прошлом (_маскировочный, посадочный_).  
Произношение [_шн_] вместо орфографического чн в настоящее время требуется в женских отчествах на _-ична._ Ильини[шн]а, Лукини[шн]а, Никити[шн]а, Савви[шн]а, Фомини[шн]а, — и сохраняется в отдельных словах: горчи[шн]ый, коне[шн]о, пере[шн]ица, праче[шн]ая, пустя[шн]ый, скворе[шн]ик, яи[шн]ица.  
Некоторые слова с сочетанием _чн_ в соответствии с современными нормами литературного языка произносятся двояко: було[шн]ая и було[чн]ая, копее[шн]ый и копее[чн]ый, моло-[шн]ый и моло[чн]ый, порядо{шн]ый и порядо1чн]ый, сливо-[шн]ый и сливо[чн]ый. В отдельных случаях различное произношение сочетания чн служит для смысловой дифференциации слов: серде[чн]ый удар — 
серде[шн]ый друг."    
**********   *Задание* 20.ПРОЧТИТЕ СЛОВА. ПРОВЕРЬТЕ ПРАВИЛЬНОСТЬ ПРОИЗНОШЕНИЯ СОГЛАСНЫХ ЗВУКОВ В КОНЦЕ СЛОВ И ПЕРЕДСОГЛАСНЫМИ (см. ключ).  _Хлебороб, способ, замзав, дифирамб, ширпотреб, посев, рецидив, комдив, норматив, актив, коллектив, созыв,подвиг, бумеранг, митинг, демагог, доклад, обществовед, ретроград, агитпоезд, индивид, культпоход, мираж,хронометраж, арбитраж, монтаж, ажиотаж, инструктаж, репортаж, колледж, девиз, самоанализ, колхоз, союз, синтез. Трубка, голубка, робкий, ловкий, зубчатый, обсудить, редкий, подписать, подшить, надпись, книжка, бумажка,низкий, погрузка, узкий, скользкий, вписать, вчера, второй, футбол, отбежать, сгорел, просьба, молотьба, отгадать,отрезать, вразброд, вполглаза._  *Ключ*: хлеборо[п], спосо[п], замза[ф], дифирам[б], ширпотреб[п], посе[ф], рециди[ф], комди[ф], нормати[ф],акти[ф], коллекти[ф], созы[ф], подви[к], бумеран[г], митин[г], демаго[к], докла[т], обществове[т], ретрогра[т],агитпое[ст], индиви[т], культпохо[т], мира[ш], хронометра[ш], арбитра[ш], монта[ш], ажиота[ш], инструкта[ш],репорта[ш], колле[тш], деви[с], самоанали[с], колхо[с], сою[с], синте[с]. Тру[п]ка, голу[п]ка, ро[п]кий, ло[ф]кий, зу[п]чатый о[п]судить, ре[т]кий, по[т]писать, по[т]шить, на[т]пись,кни[ш]ка, бума[ш]ка, ни[с]кий, погру[с]ка, у[с]кий, сколь[с]кий, [ф]писать, [ф]чера, [ф]торой, фу[д]бол, о[д]бежать,[з]горел, про[з']ба, моло[д']ба, о[д]гадать, о[т]резать, вразбро[т], [ф]полглаза.    *Задание* 21.ПРОЧТИТЕ СЛОВА. ПРОВЕРЬТЕ ПРАВИЛЬНОСТЬ ПРОИЗНОШЕНИЯ СОЧЕТАНИЙ СОГЛАСНЫХ ЗВУКОВ (СМ. ключ)  _Угасший, замерзший, расшитый, произнесший, происшедший, расширять, восшествие, безжалостный, сжатый,безжизненный, с жадностью, с шумом, разжать, наезжать, брызжет, прожженный, дребезжать, уезжать, просчитаться,подписчик, заказчик, резчик, перебежчик, счет, отчасти, отчаянный, подчеркнул, подчистить, отчуждение, отчитать,тридцать, отца, молодца, страстный, корыстный, участливый, участник, известняк, безучастный, грустный, праздник,известный, завистливый._  *Ключ*: уга[ш]ий, замер[ш]ий, ра[ш]итый, произне[ш]ий, ш]едший, ра[ш]ирять, во[ш]ествие,бе[ж]алостный, [ж]атый, бе[ж]изненный, [ж]адностью, [ш]умом, ра[ж]ать, нае[ж'], доп. нае[ж]ать, бры[ж']ет,доп. бры[ж]ет, про[ж']енный, тро[ж]енный, дребе[ж']ать, доп. дребе[ж]ать, уе[ж']ать, уе[ж]ать, про[ш']итаться,подпи[ш']ик, расска[ш']ик, ре[ш']ик, перебе[ш']ик, [ш']ет, о[ч']асти, о[ч] аянный, по[ч']еркнул, по[ч']истить,о[ч']уждение, о[ч']итать, три[ц]ать, о[ц]а, моло[ц]а, стра[сн]ый, коры[сн]ый, уча[сл']ивый, уча[сн']ик, изве[cн']як,безуча[сн]ый, гру[сн]ый, пра[зн]ик, изве[сн]ый, зави[c]ливый.    *Задание* 22.ПРОЧТИТЕ СЛОВА. ПРОВЕРЬТЕ ПРАВИЛЬНОСТЬ ПРОИЗНОШЕНИЯ СОЧЕТАНИЙ СОГЛАСНЫХ ЗВУКОВ (СМ. ключ),  _Братский, детский, солдатский, флотский, заводской, слободской, людской, господский;браться, собираться, бороться, видеться, биться, боится, верится, мечтается, несется, просятся, учатся, решаются,смеются, смотрится, держится, говорится, сторонится, добивается_   *Ключ*: бра[ц]кий, де[ц]кий, солда[ц]кий фло[ц]кий, заво[ц]кой, слобо[ц]кой, лю[ц]кой, госпо[ц]кий; бра[цъ], собира[цъ], боро[цъ], виде[цъ], би[цъ], бои[цъ], вери[цъ], мечтае[цъ], несе[цъ], прося[цъ], уча[цъ], решаю[цъ], смею[цъ], смотри[цъ], держи[цъ], говори[цъ], сторони[цъ], добивае[цъ].    *Задание* 23.ПРОЧТИТЕ СЛОВА, ОБРАЩАЯ ВНИМАНИЕ НА ПРОИЗНОШЕНИЕ БУКВЫ *Е* ПОД УДАРЕНИЕМ. ПРОВЕРЬТЕ ПРАВИЛЬНОСТЬ ПРОИЗНОШЕНИЯ (см. ключ).  _Афера, блеклый, бытие, блестка, вмененный, вычерпывать, вышеприведенный, внаем, гренадер, грубошерстный,двоеженец, дебелый, дареный, двоеженство, ерничать, желоб, запеченный, забеленный, завороженный, зев, заем,иноплеменный, издевка, изведенный, одновременный, новорожденный, киоскер, никчемный, обыденщина, острие,отсеченный, отключенный, осведомленный, преемник, планер, побасенка, поименный, приглушенный, прирученный,свекла, убеленный, филер, филистер._  *Ключ*: а[ф'е]ра, б[л'о]клый — б[л'е]клый, бытиЦе] — бытиЦо], б[л'о]стка, вме[н'о]нный, вы[ч'е]рпывать,вышеприве[д'о]нный, внаЦо]м, грена[д'е]р, грубо[шо]рстный, двое[жэ]нец, де[б'е]лый, да[р'о]ный, двое[жо]нство,[je]рничать, [жо]лоб, запе[чо]нный, забе[л'о]нный, заворо[жо]нный, [з'е]в, за[jo]м, инопле[м'е]нный, из[д'о]вка,изве[д'о]нный, однов[р'е]менный, одновре[м'е]нный, новорож[д'о]нный, киос[к'о]р, ник[чо]мный, обы[д'о]нщина,остри[jо], отсе[чо]нный — отсеченный, отклю[чо]нный, осведом [л'о]нный — осведомленный, пре[jе]мник, пла[н'о]р— планер, поба[с'о]нка, пои [м'о]-нный, приглу[шо]нный, приру[чо]нный, с[в'о]кла, убе [л'о]нный,фи[л'р]р, филистер.    http://professor.rosnou.ru/sites/def...0%A7%D0%98.pdf

----------


## Lampada

Немного о правилах произношения | lipetskaya.com

----------

